# live Cd's,your favourite one.



## Guest

as the title say's not sure if it's been done before my favourite one's are .
1.u2-live paris july 1987
2.the who live at leeds
3.the who live at the albert hall
4.nirvana unplugged
5.ac/dcdonnington
now iam sure ive missed a few out :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro

Underworld Everything Everything


----------



## wedgie

10,000 maniacs, mtv unplugged
cowboy junkies , the trinity session
oasis, tartan dream (recorded at loch lomand and knebworth)

plus im sure there are a few others :thumb:


----------



## tamandlee

1 - Queen Live at Wembley
2 - Queen Live Magic
3 - Robbie Williams. Last Summer ( strictly speaking a DVD but with a little tweaking its on CD
4 - Muse but forget the album name
5 -Any of the U2 live albums

Thats all I can think of for the moment


----------



## RandomlySet

Mine would possibly have to be:

Ty - Live at Dedbeat 2004 (pretty much his "Upwards album)
Sage Francis - Live at Dedbeat 2004 (basically his "Personal Journals" album, but includes Makeshift Patriot!)
Not got many other "Live" albums other than Danger Mouse & Jemini (also at Dedbeat 2004) and a Cypress Hill one Live @ Fillmore (never really listened to it TBH)


----------



## Ben_ZS

Oasis-Familiar To Millions
All of the Radio 1 Live Lounge compilations


----------



## Deano

guns n roses- live era
metallica- s&m
bob seger and the silver bullet band- live bullet
metallica -live sh*t binge and purge
slayer-decade of aggression


----------



## MrO

Deano said:


> metallica- s&m


^ +1 Love this blasting rather loud on the Zeppelin, marvelous :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360

RATM - Live in Woodstock '99

Love it.


----------



## dcj

Kiss: Alive 1 and 2!


----------



## Ross

Mini 360 said:


> RATM - Live in Woodstock '99
> 
> Love it.


RATM Live and Rare is good too,I had it but its vanished:wall:


----------



## mwbpsx

prepare for spelling mistakes

Friday night in san francisco live

Al Dimeola, Paco Delucia, John McLauchlin

Its a grower, trust me:thumb:

Mark


----------



## Mini 360

Ross said:


> RATM Live and Rare is good too,I had it but its vanished:wall:


Got that too


----------



## Ross

Mini 360 said:


> Got that too


There around 30 quid a pop now:thumb:


----------



## dreamtheater

Iron Maiden - Live After Death
Scorpions - World Wide Live
Dream Theater - Score
Rush - In Rio
Kamelot - One Cold Winter's Night


----------



## Prism Detailing

Pink Floyd - Pulse
Nirvana - Unplugged
Metallica - S&M

lol I would need to check my CD's

DVD wise would be 

Pink Floyd - Pulse
Metallica - S&M
Metallica - Cunning Stunts
Incubus - (cant remember the name of it)


----------



## RandomlySet

16 posts, and no-one else appears to have "good taste" :lol:



(joking BTW)


----------



## RobW

swiftjon said:


> 5.ac/dcdonnington


Oohhhh, need to get that one, AC/DC seem to be hard to find in record shops now. 



tamandlee said:


> 1 - Queen Live at Wembley
> 2 - Queen Live Magic
> 3 - Robbie Williams. Last Summer ( strictly speaking a DVD but with a little tweaking its on CD


Yes, yes and yes.



Ben_ZS said:


> All of the Radio 1 Live Lounge compilations


Not heard the albums but listen to it on R1 almost everyday.



Deano said:


> guns n roses- live era


Been on my car stereo for better part of 2 weeks now. Always hit repeat when 'Estranged' comes on!!

Dire Straits - Alchemy Live
The Killers - Live At The Royal Albert Hall

I love live music, studio stuff is good but you always lost the emotion of the song.

Florence (from ... & the machine) has an amazing voice.


----------



## Guest

id love some recent kasabian live on cd,they are great.


----------



## thehogester




----------



## dcj

-Mat- said:


> 16 posts, and no-one else appears to have "good taste" :lol:
> 
> Yeah I noticed that with your choices.


----------



## RandomlySet

:lol:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Jimi Hendrix - Ilse of Wight


----------



## Alex_225

Metallica - Live Sh!t, binge & Purge
Metallica - S&M
Iron Maiden - Live After Death
Thin Lizzy - Live and Dangerous
AC/DC - Live
Pantera - 101 Proof
Lamb of God - Killadelphia
Korn - MTV Unplugged
Slipknot - 9.0

Live DVD wise it'd be - 

Avenged Sevenfold - Live in the LBC
Black Label Society - Boozed, Broozed and Broken Boned 

There's loads of others but those are the ones I'm thinking right now.


----------



## Ross

Pantera - 101 Proof is fantastic RIP Dime


----------



## Xabby

- Kiss "Alive II"
- Rory Gallagher "Irish Tour"
- The Allman Brothers Band "At Fillmore East"
- Jean-Luc Ponty "Live"


----------



## PugIain

Maiden-Rock in Rio
Metallica-S&M,Ive got Live **** Binge and Purge too but prefer S&M.


----------



## woolley

nirvana - from the muddy banks of the wishkah


----------



## dholdi

Völkerball


----------



## Lost Boys

MC5 - Kick Out The Jams
Johnny Thunders - Bootlegging the Bootleggers

And a mention for Dire Straits - Live On The Night, the first CD my dad ever brought me.


----------



## Leodhasach

Runrig, Day of Days, the 30th anniversary concert at Stirling Castle


----------



## slim

Good morning, although from a long time ago, my favourite
live album is Strangers In The Night - UFO.


----------



## transtek

Greenday - Bullet in a Bible
Wonderstuff Live
Queen Live at Wembley


----------



## RyanJon

The Smiths - Rank


----------



## Paul ST-73

Metallica - Live S**t
Slayer - Decade Of Agression
Iron Maiden - Rock In Rio
Fu Manchu - Go for it
Ozzy - Live At Budokan
The Macc Lads - Live At Leeds

Also either of the Black Label Society live DVD's. Zakk Wylde is God!!


----------



## feck_on_a_stick

Eagles - Hell Freezes Over.

Not a huge Eagles fan but it's a gorgeous album and stunning sound quality (IMO)


----------



## Jimmy The Saint

feck_on_a_stick said:


> Eagles - Hell Freezes Over.
> 
> Not a huge Eagles fan but it's a gorgeous album and stunning sound quality (IMO)


Agreed. I've heard Hell Freezes Over being used to demonstrate speakers in high-end audio stores... great acoustic separation. Another great live album I've heard used to flog speakers is Nils Lofgren's Acoustic Live. Listen to Keith Don't Go and Black Books from that.

As for my favourite live album... Madness - Madstock. Can't listen to that one without smiling


----------



## m0bov

Simple Minds - Live in the City of Lights


----------



## oval

*live cd*

depeche mode/ 101


----------



## paperbo1

John Denver Sydney Opera House (no really)
Counting Crows Across a Wire 
AC/DC If You Want Blood
Alice Cooper The Alice Cooper Show


----------



## JB052

Bob Dylan and the Band 'Before the Flood'


----------



## Posambique

Dave Matthews Band - Live in Chicago 12.19.98 (at the united center) 2CD


----------



## chch

Depeche Mode - 101
Rainbow - On Stage
Placebo - Soulmates Never Die
Front 242 - Live Code


----------



## Gruffs

Eric Clapton - Unplugged,
Metallica - S&M,
Nirvana - Unplugged,
Foo Fighters - Skin and Bones


----------



## dee4life2005

David Gilmour - Remember that night


----------



## bradfordfabia

Genesis - Live Over Europe 2007






Phil Collins Serious Hits Live


----------



## The Cueball

Queen Live Magic (I actually just found my tape of this yesterday, and it's in the Jeep since i have no radio at the moment...)

Any Radio 1 live lounge

RATM, I have a set of "battle of.... " recordings that I think were one of their tours....it's places like Mexico, Dusseldorf etc

Corn MTV unplugged - this is AMAZING..... the song with Amy lee, The cure and the Japanese Taiko drums are 3 amazing songs

Radiohead I might be wrong: Live recordings... an album of only 6 songs, very rare...plus I have a live version of "the sexiest song in the world" by them...

Johnny Cash Folsom and San Quentin live albums.....June Carter's voice is fantastic in them...

Just a few I can think of...

:thumb:


----------



## robj20

Daft Punk


----------



## Guest

JAMES-getting away with it live,the homecoming concert just before there break up,fantastic concert.


----------



## Lost Boys

Kick Out the Jams
kick out the jams

* Category: First album by Detroit
* Musical artist: MC5
* Release date: 1969
* Label: Elektra Records
* Genre: Hard rock, Protopunk, Garage rock
* Length: 40 minutes, 7 seconds

MC5 - Kick Out The Jams. Recorded on the 31st October 1968 at the Grande Ballroom in Detroit.

It doesn't get any better than this. :thumb:


----------



## fretfret

Joe Bonamassa Live at The Royal Albert Hall


----------



## essjay

James - One Man Clapping (rare as a rare thing on CD) 
Live - Live at the Paridiso
Counting Crows - New Amsterdam: Live at Heineken Music Hall
Eagles - Hell Freezes Over


----------



## Guest

essjay said:


> James - One Man Clapping (rare as a rare thing on CD)
> Live - Live at the Paridiso
> Counting Crows - New Amsterdam: Live at Heineken Music Hall
> Eagles - Hell Freezes Over


james- one man clapping is that the limited edition cd they sold at one of there concerts ?


----------



## Xabby

chch said:


> Depeche Mode - 101
> Rainbow - On Stage
> Placebo - Soulmates Never Die
> Front 242 - Live Code


*Rainbow On Stage* is one of my favourites!! :thumb:


----------



## stuupnorth

Dire Straits - Alchemy Live
Greenday - bullet in a bible
Greenday - Awsome as F**k

and even better was at the dire straits and the greenday concerts aye I'm an old bugger LOL!!!!


----------



## uruk hai

Joe Bonamassa Live from nowhere in particular

Pink Floyd Pulse (comfortably numb has to be one of the best live solo's ever !)


----------



## DagenhamGeoff

Deano so far has won...bloody great choice of live......S&M.......nuff said


----------



## Shiny

Another vote for MC5's Kick Out The Jams

And from the same era, Velvet Undergrounds double LP "Live 1969" - awesome

There are loads of good ones, but some of my other favourites -

The Cure - Concert (plus the live bits on Curiosity)
Rush - All the Worlds A Stage
Rush - Exit Stage Left
Conflict - Increase the Pressure

I don't really like Genesis but i did enjoy The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway (i guess the saving grace being it was Gabriel singing rather than that godawful Phil Collins chap).

But my favourite live LP of all

Stiff Little Fingers - Hanx


----------



## DagenhamGeoff

Didn`t realise how many people actually listened to decent stuff.thought most were into ragga music, gaga or some other tripe.........Joe.B.......Dirt In my pocket.great track.Rush 2112, brilliant album.oh god I`m feeling nostalgic now


----------



## Shiny

2112 = Rush's best piece of work by far.


----------



## mopardave

Thin lizzy.........live and Dangerous
Be Bop Deluxe.........live in the air age
Clapton ...........unplugged


----------

